# Who made the eagles??



## jackty (Aug 18, 2004)

Where were the eagles from??Who made them?Is it Manwe???
who can tell me??


----------



## Aulë (Aug 18, 2004)

It was Manwë


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 19, 2004)

I have always counted the Eagles among the Maiar, being servants of Manwë as all the Maiar are servants of the Ainur.
Therefore the Eagles should be counted among the offspring of the thoughts of Ilúvatar.

As a consequence of that, the Eagles were not made by Manwë, but by Ilúvatar.


----------



## Felarof (Aug 19, 2004)

I guess Ilúvatar created them, but they're Manwë's "agents", so to speak.  

When Fingon finds Maedhros, it's explained:
"_For Manwë to whom all birds are dear, and to whom they bring news upon Taniquetil from Middle-earth, had sent forth the race of Eagles, commanding them to dwell in the crags of the North, and to keep watch upon Morgoth; for Manwë still had pity for the exiled Elves. And the Eagles brought news of much that passed in those days to the sad ears of Manwë_..."

The eagles have always been among my favorite beings in Tolkien.


----------



## Gothmog (Aug 19, 2004)

From the Silmarillion: Chapter 2: Of Aulë and Yavanna


> Then Manwë sat silent, and the thought of Yavanna that she had put into his heart grew and unfolded; and it was beheld by Ilúvatar. Then it seemed to Manwë that the Song rose once more about him, and he heeded now many things therein that though he had heard them he had not heeded before. And at last the Vision was renewed, but it was not now remote, for he was himself within it, and yet he saw that all was upheld by the hand of Ilúvatar; *and the hand entered in, and from it came forth many wonders that had until then been hidden from him in the hearts of the Ainur*.
> Then Manwë awoke, and he went down to Yavanna upon Ezellohar, and he sat beside her beneath the Two Trees. *And Manwë said: 'O Kementári, Eru hath spoken, saying: "Do then any of the Valar suppose that I did not hear all the Song, even the least sound of the least voice? Behold! When the Children awake, then the thought of Yavanna will awake also, and it will summon spirits from afar, and they will go among the kelvar and the olvar, and some will dwell therein*, and be held in reverence, and their just anger shall be feared. For a time: while the Firstborn are in their power, and while the Secondborn are young." *But dost thou not now remember, Kementári, that thy thought sang not always alone? Did not thy thought and mine meet also, so that we took wing together like great birds that soar above the clouds? That also shall come to be by the heed of Ilúvatar, and before the Children awake there shall go forth with wings like the wind the Eagles of the Lords of the West*.'


So the Eagles along with the Ents came from the Music of the Ainur by the will of Eru. I would say that although Eru did Make the Eagles both Manwë and Yavanna helped in that creation through their part in the Music.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 24, 2004)

jackty said:


> Where were the eagles from??Who made them?



Ilúvatar made them, and Tolkien made Ilúvatar.

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 25, 2004)

I would say Yavanna created their bodies/appearance at least, and Eru, as is the case with all sentient beings, provided the souls (if they had them).

The eagles were part of Yavanna's domain, but they sailed the high skies and mighty winds which are the province of Manwë, so might say, in a sense, that in the eagles the domains of Yavanna and Manwë 'overlapped'.


----------



## AustintheGreen (Aug 29, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> I would say Yavanna created their bodies/appearance at least, and Eru, as is the case with all sentient beings, provided the souls (if they had them).
> 
> The eagles were part of Yavanna's domain, but they sailed the high skies and mighty winds which are the province of Manwë, so might say, in a sense, that in the eagles the domains of Yavanna and Manwë 'overlapped'.


That is so beautiful. I'm just now starting to realize the majesty of their characters. Excellent interpretation.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Austin, I aim to please.  

Welcome to the forums!


----------

